# Mfs_ftp



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok I have mfs_ftp installed at / and the problem is that when i want to initiate mfs_ftp it requires the / to be rw which means that I have to put rw in the startup file which I don't like. Any other way to run mfs_ftp from root but have the file that needs rw access to be in /var? Does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You could just make symlinks to /var for the files requiring read/write access. Or move your installation to /var.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

vMAC said:


> Ok I have mfs_ftp installed at /


Most people wouldn't want to do that. If you're worried about /var wiping out, do the symlinks as suggested. But with mfs_ftp used well, you shouldn't have the situation that the hard drive is getting so full you get the wipe.


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

so do I have to symlink the entire directory? Or just one file? How do I know which file is the one that needs to have rw access?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You only need to symlink your cache directory and port.3105.log.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

I keep mfs_ftp and a few other hacks in /var/hack and keep a tarball of all those hacks in / with a conditional bit in rc.sysinit.author that checks to see if /var has been wiped, and unpacks the tarball if its gone. This way I've got a tarball of a working install that I can then easily move to another tivo if I need to. You could install mfs_ftp in /var/hack, verify it's working, then

```
cd /var/hack/mfs_ftp
tar -cvf my_mfs_ftp.tar . (there's a space after . )
mkdir -p /varbackup
mv my_mfs_ftp.tar /varbackup
```
then add to .author

```
if [ ! -d /var/hack ]
then
mkdir -p /var/hack/mfs_ftp
cd /var/hack/mfs_ftp;tar -xvf /varbackup/my_mfs_ftp.tar
fi
```


----------

